# Safe to use power strip on digital timer?



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if it would be safe to plug a power strip into a digital timer? I have 3 light hoods (for 3 nano tanks) that I'd light to run on the same timer, via a power strip (the timer only has two sockets directly on it)

Not sure how to tell if the power strip would possibly draw more current (or whatever) than the timer can handle / be a fire hazard.

Thanks


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I have been doing that exact thing for years. I always make sure that the combine wattage of the fixture does not exceed the rated wattage of the timer.
I'm no electrician, maybe someone with technical experience in this field can advise us.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think its Zoomed sells a timer surge protector strip


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

scooter7728 said:


> I think its Zoomed sells a timer surge protector strip


Is there any version of these that have timers for the actual outlets on the protector yet? I hate these bulky timers jamming up my power strips.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

there are others you can find Zilla 24/7 Digital Timer Power Center


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the comments so far.

OK, so my digital timer is a Hydra Farm. The back of the timer has a label that says:

115 V - 60 Hz
15 A
1725 W

I wish I understood all of the electricity terms. The nano hoods are rated at 25W each, but I'm using 11W bulbs in them. So I'm using 33W total (if that is how Wattage actually works!). The power strip I have does not list any Watt rating (gotta love electrical stuff). In any case, I feel like I am probably completely in the clear here, with such little amount of power being used for these LED bulbs, and the timer having a rating of 1725 W (these things are designed for greenhouse use as far as I know).

I'm 99.99% sure I am good to go, especially since Coqui has been doing this already, as I'm sure others have. Hoping someone with a bit more electrical expertise could chime in just to explain the ratings and if my logic is correct.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Quick update. I've been using a power strip with my hydra farm timer for a few days now, and as expected, it works fine and all is well.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Check out the Coralife power center. It has both day and night and 24/7 plugs all one surge protector. Also digitally controlled and has a backup battery. Also can program different schedules for days of the week (granted that's nigh useless for most of us)


----------

